# Santa Pola restrictions



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Just come across this article from LAPACA site ..google translate so not perfect but I think you will get the message.Not sure how long the"period of comment" is.Seems to say there is an AIRE..anybody seen it ???
Brian 

Santa Pola Santa Pola 
The Town Council sanctioned with fines of up to 1,500 euros for infringement of the campers 

The ordinance will eliminate the old problems with the motorhome. 
The City of Santa Pola punishable by fines of between EUR 100 and 1,500 violations of the motorhome, as reflected in the recently approved city ordinance. 

The new regulation, which will become effective upon expiry of the period for comment, includes three degrees of punishment and considers the possibility of taking the vehicle in case the offender fails to prove his habitual residence in Spanish territory.
This, in the fishing village will stop and parking on all city streets to motor homes, campers and similar vehicles without impeding traffic and transit users, in a maximum of 48 hours. 

Also in the maritime-terrestrial public domain, such as the beaches, the Consistory prohibits the parking and circulation, as well as camps and camping."We want the motorhome and camping park differentiate between," said the mayor Security Antonio Perez. 

In addition, the ordinance, consisting of eleven articles, also includes the maximum period of stay is 72 hours in the service areas. 

In this sense, according to Councilman Security, Santa Pola has a space of its kind in the industrial area where you can connect to electricity and evacuate waste. 

However, the City looking for some land convetir los in a service area, preferably near the sea and in the center. "When we have economic means, the consistory seeks to realize this space," the councilor responsible.


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Wont be going there on holiday then. No shall I buy anything from there either.

Lets hope this attitude does not spread, or my retirement is fraked !

Antonia


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We have just left Santa Pola. There were a few motorhomes dotted about the streets, but not as many as when we were there earlier in the year. There really isn't anywhere much to stay any more since they pedestrianised the old wild camping spot, other than on the small grassy area by the beach if it's dry, and there weren't any vans parked there this week.

The aire that thge article referred to is probably the camperpark that opened last year. It is cheap and easily accessed by large RVs as it is on the industrial estate.

It looks fine, charges 8 euro a night ( 10 if you want electric) and offers a service to fill and empty for 3 euro.
The GPS co-ords are N 38.20806 W 0.57417
The only problem is that it's a fair walk into town. It's about 10 to 15 mins walk from the Camping Santa Pola, although the road has a good footpath and is well lit.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We overnighted in Santa Pola almost exactly a year ago. We only wanted one night but could not find anywhere that we felt was safe- ie not a roadside- or that was not a motorhome shanty town full of long stay vans. The campsite was packed but found us a spot in someone's car parking space !

See:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-79505-0-days0-orderasc-.html

G


----------

